# Any tips for planning for separation



## guiltygirl (Aug 8, 2008)

I am considering a separation and I was wondering if anyone had any tips for going through the process. I don't just want to up and leave, I'm not even sure I will yet. But, I'm trying to plan ahead. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. By the way, we do have 2 children. Thanks.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

first who gets to stay and who moves out?

If you are moving out do you have a place to go?
Do you have a back up place either way.

What about food, and school for the kids.

Do you work?

Who has the kids and when?

Do you have a car, does he?

draconis


----------

